# Guten Coverseite



## Snaker83 (9. März 2015)

Hallo,

kennt hier zufällig jemand eine gute Coverseite mit deutschen Covern? Früher gab es einmal "darktown". Leider ist diese aber nun schon des längeren off.

Vielen Dank für einen Linktipp :

LG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2015)

Vielleicht hilft CDCovers oder Coverlib. ja weiter


----------

